# Were a thread or two deleted on Wednesday?



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

I liked the individual post counts displayed by the old forum software, so when we switched to the new software, which doesn't do that, I started manually updating mine and displaying the total under my avatar. 

I just noticed that my actual post count now is lower than the number I typed in on Tuesday so either I made a mistake then or quite a lot of my posts disappeared overnight.

Have a thread or two that I contributed to been consigned to room 101 for some reason, or did I upset somebody?


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2012)

I did some housekeeping late last night which included the removal of the experimental advertising forum that yourself and Roadkill used for a while. It had been closed and hidden, but as it wasn't going to make a comeback anytime soon I removed the posts and deleted the forum.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks - I thought I'd got my numbers wrong!


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I started manually updating mine and displaying the total under my avatar.


Geek alert


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Geek alert


 
Thicko alert


----------

